# Why Are So Many Among The Elite Building Luxury Bunkers?



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It does seem that stories about the super rich building new bunkers and preparing pops up every few weeks. Just the usual preparation or something afoot?

Why Are So Many Among The Elite Building Luxury Bunkers In Preparation For An Imminent ?Apocalypse?? » Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Because many of them read the same stuff we do, and are/were anxious over the new POTUS. Even rich people have loved ones so they figure why not spend some on safety just in case? I don't think it is because they have secret insider knowledge, especially the rich sports and movie stars.

The article asks why are they doing it even though Trump won and the prepper types are expecting a period of peace and prosperity.

Silly question, the election was only 3 weeks ago. Folks that decided to buy BOL property or build bunkers didn't just start the last couple of weeks.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Sonya said:


> Because many of them read the same stuff we do, and are/were anxious over the new POTUS. Even rich people have loved ones so they figure why not spend some on safety just in case? I don't think it is because they have secret insider knowledge, especially the rich sports and movie stars.
> 
> The article asks why are they doing it even though Trump won and the prepper types are expecting a period of peace and prosperity.
> 
> Silly question, the election was only 3 weeks ago. Folks that decided to buy BOL property or build bunkers didn't just start the last couple of weeks.


Good points, but I will contend that the super rich certainly do have inside knowledge as to what may befall our nation and planet as some are part of the deep state.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

you need to recognize how some of these whack job leftist think - Trump's victory and the more than vocal shouting from the rightest - is frightening beyond belief ....

the leftist laugh at the right buying guns to protect against an out-of-control and overbearing gooberment - the bunkers are their answer to the rightest coming for THEM .... a good many are scared to death - Joe the Plumber will be busting thru their wrought iron driveway gate and hanging them from the 2nd story balcony ....


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

If I had deep pockets, I'd build one. If for no other reason I live at the end of "tornado alley."


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

I am no elitist but I started way back when I was about 15 or so, I bought my first peace of property 10 acres with a pond for 5 grand worked 2 jobs all summer under the table on a farm doing odd jobs like digging irrigation ditches and laying pipe.
then by fall that year I got a pop up camper and my dad drove it out there at first he though I was nutz but later it turned out to be a fun place to hang on the weekends after I got my DR license and kept me and buddies out of trouble.
oh man those were some fun times. 
I think the rich really don't have any more idea what may or may not be around the corner they have the dough so why not besides they might be able to use it as a tax right off or something. I know on my 1000 acres taxes are crazy.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> you need to recognize how some of these whack job leftist think - Trump's victory and the more than vocal shouting from the rightest - is frightening beyond belief ....
> 
> the leftist laugh at the right buying guns to protect against an out-of-control and overbearing gooberment - the bunkers are their answer to the rightest coming for THEM .... a good many are scared to death - Joe the Plumber will be busting thru their wrought iron driveway gate and hanging them from the 2nd story balcony ....


I truly do think that the elite leftists in this nation should be afraid of the citizens stretching their necks. They have "earned" the fear, but it is not too late yet for them to change.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> Good points, but I will contend that the super rich certainly do have inside knowledge as to what may befall our nation and planet as some are part of the deep state.


they not only have an inside track - in some cases - but they have security around them that most certainly has access to first hand intel .... and these guys aren't going or staying in a situation where their behinds are flapping in the breeze ....

definitely keep an eye on the movers & shakers when some serious SHTF is in the offing - even the Hollyweird celebs - if they suddenly cancel dates & appointments and disappear - move your prep level up a notch ....


----------



## Sonya (Oct 20, 2016)

Here is an interesting article on a huge underground bunker complex designed for billionairs in Rothstein, Germany.

The Doomsday Bunker For Billionaires ? Global Truth

The super rich that buy in get a 2500 sq apartment that they can design and furnish however they like. Also has community areas with theaters, bars, etc...

Hope it comes with an army that will protect them when they finally have to surface. The other obvious downside is that they have to live with each other, though I suppose many of them would actually like the idea.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

> What do they know? Mega-rich preparing for disaster





> Gallups noted "the rich usually have deeper connections to reliable information and prediction sources, and most of them have the means to take immediate action."
> 
> "Many of them are taking measures we might even call extreme. That should indicate to the rest of us, especially the naysayers, that we should take note and take steps to make our own preparations."


What do they know? Mega-rich preparing for disaster


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Or it could be nothing more than a fashion trend with these idiots that have more money than good sense.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

How do we know "more" are building bunkers? My guess is a lot are built with out our knowledge. I sure know if I was having one built that no one would know about it.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think we all do what we can afford, they can afford to do more than us


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

stowlin said:


> How do we know "more" are building bunkers? My guess is a lot are built with out our knowledge. I sure know if I was having one built that no one would know about it.


Good point, OPSEC.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

RedLion said:


> I truly do think that the elite leftists in this nation should be afraid of the citizens stretching their necks. They have "earned" the fear, but it is not too late yet for them to change.


there's not alot of practicality or reality at work there .... they are scared to death of an average Trump Joe - but not of the real threat of the illegals and welfare types coming to rape & pillage ....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Illini Warrior said:


> there's not alot of practicality or reality at work there .... they are scared to death of an average Trump Joe - but not of the real threat of the illegals and welfare types coming to rape & pillage ....


Cognitive dissonance my friend. Brain washed.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I read that bunkers are the buzz du jour on the elite cocktail circuit. Comparing capacity, price, custom designs, etc. Hey, the Russians and the Arabs do it, must be good, right?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

If I had the money they waist on party's,vacations,cars,clothes I'd have a bunker that would put NORAD to shame!


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

There are stories like this quite often. I imagine they help bunker sales.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

The rich saw an episode of doomsday prepper and though, hey those nut jobs have a point. Now what if? 

Since they got money and able to afford it, I'm sure lots of them progressed to fancy bunkers since they have out grown their safe rooms in their condo's....

In my opinion doomsday prepper, the movie 2012, Armageddon and panic room will get these rich folks convinced that they need such bunkers...


----------

